# Something cool I remembered.



## masterofthebass (Mar 4, 2008)

fi yuo cna raed tihs, yuo hvae a sgtrane mnid too 

Cna yuo raed tihs?
i cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg.
The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr in waht oerdr the ltteres in a wrod are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae.

The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whotuit a
pboerlm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey
lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Azanmig huh? yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt! 



It's a cool thing. If you want you can even type your own message in reply


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry, can't read it; I don't have a strange mind...


----------



## pjk (Mar 4, 2008)

I remember this. Yeah, I was able to read it easily. Prttey itnreetsnig.


----------



## badmephisto (Mar 4, 2008)

yea i saw this a couple of times before. it's amazing but the first time i read it, i actually didn't notice a difference until about halfway through the paragraph


----------



## philkt731 (Mar 4, 2008)

the wrod whotuit took me a wlihe to uasedrtnnd, but i got it


----------



## Dene (Mar 4, 2008)

I guess it wouldn't be so easy if English isn't your first language. This also wouldn't work in more complex languages (such as Chinese). The study is flawed, but interesting nonetheless (and, of course, definitely not news to me).


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 4, 2008)

I remember reading something about this, I think it was on this very forum, that what matters is not that the first and last letters are in the same place, but that the overall shape of the word is roughly the same.

I remember someone posted a short article with scrambled letters in each word like this where the first and last letters were in the same places, but the shape of each word was very much changed. I remember that passage being very difficult to read.

Chris


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm a native Swedish speaker and compleatly self thougt in English but I had no problems at all reading the text, "Azanmig" was my only "stop and think" for the whole text.


----------



## ccchips296 (Mar 4, 2008)

lol i saw this on braniac a while ago, though certain words took me a while to read like phaonmneal


----------



## Johannes91 (Mar 4, 2008)

Dene said:


> I guess it wouldn't be so easy if English isn't your first language.


I dnuno, it's vrey easy for me and Elsgnih is my snoecd nrtaual lnagague.

http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=78172#p78172

```
perl -pe 's.(?<=\w)\w*.(@g=split"",$&)<3?$&:join"",map{[email protected],rand$#g,1}@g.eg'
```


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 4, 2008)

Same for me. No problem at all reading that.


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 4, 2008)

ccchips296 said:


> lol i saw this on braniac a while ago, though certain words took me a while to read like phaonmneal



The longer the word are the more difficult it gets. The word above, "phenomenal" (if my guess it is a typo and it should be two e's and not two a's is correct?) is easy to comfuse with "Paranormal" for example but probably the context is also a part of it, you simply guess the parts you do not see easy.


----------



## Dene (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't know, but I had no problems whatsoever reading it. Maybe it is just becasue english is my first language or because I am a great speller. I never hesitated once.


----------



## Jai (Mar 5, 2008)

It's not just the first and last letters of a word that help you recognize a word, it's also the context. Completely random messed up words would probably be slightly harder to read.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Mar 5, 2008)

What word is this(following this format): cool


----------



## MistArts (Mar 5, 2008)

Dene said:


> I guess it wouldn't be so easy if English isn't your first language.



I can read it and I'm Chinese



Dene said:


> This also wouldn't work in more complex languages (such as Chinese).



How are you supposed to do that?


----------



## Dene (Mar 5, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it wouldn't be so easy if English isn't your first language.
> ...



The point being it *might* not be as easy.



MistArts said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > This also wouldn't work in more complex languages (such as Chinese).
> ...



Exactly, you can't do it. It just wouldn't work.


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Mar 6, 2008)

The hmuan mnid takes mnay sohrtucts wehn radenig. For example, when asked to count the number of times a certain letter appears in a sentence, they totally ignore short conjunctions such as 'of' or 'as.'


----------



## MistArts (Mar 6, 2008)

Dene said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Because this only works on letters not charcters


----------



## K8 (Mar 15, 2008)

This phenomenon is explained in "Gestalt theory", the brain decodes each word as a whole and not just the letters separately!The actual theory is psychological: we are not just the sum of our characteristics but we combine to something more as whole persons!


----------



## hait2 (Mar 15, 2008)

Cubie Newbie said:


> The hmuan mnid takes mnay sohrtucts wehn radenig. For example, when asked to count the number of times a certain letter appears in a sentence, they totally ignore short conjunctions such as 'of' or 'as.'



source?
maybe people ignore them if they're blind, i guess that's possible


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Mar 18, 2008)

Source: I tested myself once. And, I also read it somewhere.


----------



## jay123 (Jan 10, 2009)

very interesting indeed

i was able to read it better than i normally read...?
i have a strange mind...?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 10, 2009)

Please do not revive dead threads.


----------

